# What's wrong with Meaford?



## Amsdell (10 May 2006)

Each time I've mentioned going to Meaford for my BMQ I've had responses that included a) laughter b) "Ouch" or c) a combination of both followed by "Keep your fingers crossed for Kingston".  How does Meaford differ from other locations?


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 May 2006)

Questions about posting to LFCA TC Meaford
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24590.0.html

And from searching with the words meaford + sucks:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/38035/post-316419.html#msg316419



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Meaford "sucks" in the same way that every training base "sucks." People associate all their bad training experiences with the place. Meaford is a good training base with all the resources needed to support the training they conduct. The place bulks out a bit some summers, but it still works.
> 
> From the trainees' point of view, Meaford "sucks" in the following ways, among so many others:
> 
> ...


----------



## Amsdell (10 May 2006)

I never thought of including the word "sucks" in my search.  Thank you for the links.


----------



## Jason (10 May 2006)

I live not far from Meaford. There's a lot of poison ivy around there.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 May 2006)

I would suggest the remarks you have received are based on Meaford's location (i.e., distance from town) and the apprehension of it actually being an Army training base.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2006)

Geographically, it's a beauthiful area of the province.........nuff said.


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

Ahh... Meaford 

You're gonna love it ushup:


----------



## QV (10 May 2006)

I didn't mind Meaford when I was there.  Owen Sound is just big enough to get into trouble too.  A lot of fun for me.


----------



## paracowboy (10 May 2006)

Meaford sucks.


----------



## Pte AJB (10 May 2006)

This may qualify me as insane, but I like Meaford. Nice weather while I was there, good on site ammenities, close enough to the beaches for when you have leave, and personally for me, close enough so I could go home for weekends off. 

Or maybe I'm just trying to convince myself the glass is half full for the two months I'll be spending there this summer. 

Though, on an aside,  I find it humorous when people warn you to watch out for the tank ruts. Meaford is one giant tank rut, trying to avoid tank ruts in Meaford is like trying to avoid sand at the beach. 

Cheers, 

Pte. AJB


----------



## Adrenaline (10 May 2006)

Whoever said the area 'sucks' doesnt appreciate much at all.  I live IN Owen Sound.  A 20 minute drive from the base.  Theres alot of good stuff to do in town here.  If you're fortunate enough to get into O.S. for weekend leave, you're lookin at places like good pool halls and some pretty decent bars down town.  As for the base itself, i took a drive around tour of it last summer.  Its a pretty good place to train IMO.  If your a panzy and are affraid of dryness, wetness, cold, or warmth....then TS.  

Its a beautiful area. I'll be happy to show some fellow basic trainee's around...that is, if your going to be on base in Meaford at the end of May to the end of June for the BMQ course.  PM me and let me know. 

-Adrenaline


----------



## paracowboy (10 May 2006)

Adrenaline said:
			
		

> Whoever said the area 'sucks' doesnt appreciate much at all.  I live IN Owen Sound.  A 20 minute drive from the base.  Theres alot of good stuff to do in town here.  If you're fortunate enough to get into O.S. for weekend leave, you're lookin at places like good pool halls and some pretty decent bars down town.  As for the base itself, i took a drive around tour of it last summer.  Its a pretty good place to train IMO.  If your a panzy and are affraid of dryness, wetness, cold, or warmth....then TS.


I said it. I stand by it. I have spent many, many, many days and nights there. I would rather spend 9 months in Afghanistan than 9 days in Meaford. 

So, I will compare my extensive experience *training* there to your "drive around tour", any day. Have yourself a fine airborne day, now.


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 May 2006)

I was in Meaford once, but I tried to stay inside the Range Control truck because the mud would have touched my boots, and that would have sucked.      ;D


----------



## paracowboy (10 May 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I was in Meaford once, but I tried to stay inside the Range Control truck because the mud would have touched my boots, and that would have sucked.


ooooohhhh! I see what you did there! THAT was clever.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2006)

Meaford doesn't suck.....................................................it blows.


----------



## Adrenaline (10 May 2006)

Ahahahaha....

recceguy you really have it in for Meaford dont ya?  What, besides the weather and environment, was a wet towel on your experiences there?  We're u just mad they didnt let you bring your comfort blanket with you? haha just kiddin man.


-Adrenaline


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 May 2006)

Well lemme give you a pictorial...




















dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2006)

Be very careful if you don't know who your screwing with. I've been training there since the 60's and the place has been ruined. I've voiced my opinion elswhere on the subject. Do a search if your interested.

You may want to read the guidelines also and quit being such a smartmouthedknowitallpunkdoofus. Just smarten the f*** up. Ahahahaha....haha just kiddin man.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 May 2006)

Although Meaford isnt my favorite base, it still doesn't quite bring on that sinking feeling that Borden does.

Everytime i step into the Borden training area, I feel like i just walked into a Walmart (in respect to every tree, in perfect alignment, similar to the store isles)


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 May 2006)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Although Meaford isnt my favorite base, it still doesn't quite bring on that sinking feeling that Borden does.
> 
> Everytime i step into the Borden training area, I feel like i just walked into a Walmart (in respect to every tree, in perfect alignment, similar to the store isles)



Are you kidding me?? Boyscout woods was perfect for setting up the party hooch....

dileas

tess


----------



## Enzo (10 May 2006)

> Although Meaford isnt my favorite base, it still doesn't quite bring on that sinking feeling that Borden does.
> 
> Everytime i step into the Borden training area, I feel like i just walked into a Walmart (in respect to every tree, in perfect alignment, similar to the store isles)



For me it had something of a _Children of the Corn_ feel to it. I can't really talk about it, they don't like it when I talk about it :crybaby:


----------



## paracowboy (10 May 2006)

it is eerie, isn't it?


----------



## Amsdell (11 May 2006)

Speaking of Borden, one of my college teachers was an ex-MP from there, said nothing but wild parties take place there ..

This thread does confirm the thing that I hear about Meaford the most -- poison ivy.  I'm looking forward to going up there (if thats where I do go) simply for the fact that I'm itching to buy a house in the area and wanted to see it.  It'll probably be mid-June or so when I go.


----------



## canadianblue (13 May 2006)

The reason why theirs wild parties taking place is because you have hundreds of recruits fresh out of basic who have nothing better to do then drink while at PRETC. I've voiced my opinions about PRETC, and I've found the place completely drains the life out of any person who unfortunately has to stay their for a more then a few weeks.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (15 May 2006)

I did my SQ in ValCartier, then my DP1 in Meaford.  If I had to chose, it would be Meaford.

The entiretimes I was there, it rained once (no joke.  The dirt roads were so dry, we could barely make out the vehicle in front of us when we drove on them from the dust).

After coming from a base that is surrounded by mountains, creating a bed where precipitation clouds constantly form is not pleasant.

ValCartier suffers from a bad case of ecological PMS.  One minute its nice and sunny, the next its lashing out at you in a wrath of rain and high winds....only to return to sunshine minutes later.

It's quite the display of mixed emotions.


----------



## Xoshua (16 May 2006)

IMO Meaford isn't too bad...  I'm in OS and it's not to far from Meaford...  I think Borden or St. Jean's would be more, ideal if you wanted to have an enviorment where everything is perfect...  IMO they seem to right, I haven't started my BMQ yet, start soon, waiting for my 2 week papers to be mailed back to me so I can be sworn in, but in my mind, I tihnk Meaford is good for recruits.  BMQ is suppose to be hard, the hardest, to train you, to prepare you.  If your training for something you wouldn't train the easiest, you train the hardest, in the hardest conditions...  By the posts I'd say Meaford is the best bet since it's more realistic...  Hell, I'm probably wrong but yeah...  Enjoy...


----------



## Blunt Object (22 May 2006)

Meaford is pretty much hell, you actually have to cross the "River Styx" to get there. The only good thing aboot it is leaving.


----------



## Amsdell (23 May 2006)

Its been confirmed, I'm off to Meaford on the 26th of June.  Anyone else going?


----------



## couchcommander (23 May 2006)

Make sure to bring change.


----------



## Volpatti (23 May 2006)

I went through Dp1 in meaford, let me tell you the weather sucks, the conditions are pretty harsh, however I would not want to train anywhere else.  Anyone who wants to be a solider and is afraid to be wet, cold and miserable, should take a look at the job they signed up to do!The only thing that would make meaford a better training facility would be if they had some mountains for the rucksack marches.  I may have hated it while I was there, but looking back I wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## carl_54 (23 May 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> Its been confirmed, I'm off to Meaford on the 26th of June.  Anyone else going?



You got the call today??! Which unit did you apply to? 
My recruiting Sgt. at QOR told me my files just cleared and I should be getting a call soon, how long did you wait?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 May 2006)

I'll take Meaford over Gagetown anyday.  For goodness sake if you get lost navigating in Meaford you deserve a kick in the nuts.  Meaford is nothin'.


----------



## Amsdell (25 May 2006)

There's a map of it pinned up in one of my unit's offices.  It looks like a huge place.  Is it bigger than the other training bases?


----------



## George Wallace (25 May 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> There's a map of it pinned up in one of my unit's offices.  It looks like a huge place.  Is it bigger than the other training bases?


If you are talking about Meaford, as that is the Topic, then the answer is "No".  Meaford is small compared to other Training Bases.  However, Aldershot has to be the smallest that I can think of.

Don't let the size of the paper fool you.   ;D


----------



## figure_11 (25 May 2006)

The Meaford training area is a nightmare when it comes to ankle injuries.  For those heading out to play in the field, watch out for the tank ruts, especially when pepperpodding or during night recce patrols.


----------



## Amsdell (25 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Don't let the size of the paper fool you.   ;D



Its a big piece of paper .. Anyone could've made that assumption.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 May 2006)

Meaford.  You will get put on extra duties and have your week-ends taken away for walking on the grass yet on morning PT you can run on it.


----------



## Danjanou (25 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> However, Aldershot has to be the smallest that I can think of.
> 
> Don't let the size of the paper fool you.   ;D



Yup. only place I can think of where you could stick the map of the training area inside your FMP.... without folding it. Of course I did see people get lost there too. :


----------



## AFireinside13 (8 Jun 2006)

Meaford = Government controlled weather experiment. 
Inside is absolute crap, but once you leave the front gates, its beautiful!!!


----------



## The_Pipes (8 Jun 2006)

Ah Meaford. Brings me back to my SQ FTX. It was blistering hot for the first few days resulting in some going down with heatstroke. Followed by some rain.... then hail.... then snow... in late July... resulting in people going down with hypothermia literally a day after some went down with heatstroke. Oh and the fact that they brought in machinery to dig our trenches since it was taking so long.... resulting in THOSE breaking down because of the clay. Good times, good times


----------



## reccecrewman (9 Jun 2006)

> Its a big piece of paper .. Anyone could've made that assumption



Considering that they have only a handful of Biv sites, most of the "training area" is actually various ranges.  There is very little room to manoevre there.  You want to see a big training area, take a look at a map of the Gagetown or Wainwright training areas. 

Regards


----------



## Conquistador (9 Jun 2006)

Turns out I'll be at Meaford for the 26th of June as well for PRes SQ/BIQ. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## el_wiersema (16 Jun 2006)

I spent a week and a half just hangin out in the Town of Meaford as well as Owen Sound. It's a beautiful area. As much for the base and training area i've heard good things about it. Except for the poison ivy. Although, i got some pretty bad poison ivy in Shilo too.


----------



## Wolfmann (21 Jun 2006)

What's wrong with Meaford is that fact that you can't turn the whole town into the range...that would solve a lot of problems. 

Meaford's a hole - You should get a medal for having to live there for more than two years. I lived there for four years before I woke up and smelled the butternut crunch. Ted's Diner though is about it's only redeeming thing, and it LOOKS like a hole.


----------



## Wolfmann (21 Jun 2006)

non-medicincal-sandwich said:
			
		

> I spent a week and a half just hangin out in the Town of Meaford as well as Owen Sound. It's a beautiful area. As much for the base and training area i've heard good things about it. Except for the poison ivy. Although, i got some pretty bad poison ivy in Shilo too.



Poison ivy is the Official Meaford STD.

I'll reserve anymore comments for private messages...if you wish to learn about the wonderful town of Owen Sound and Meaford and the "Sights" to see... ;-)


----------



## Marauder (21 Jun 2006)

Ahh, the numerous and varied ways Meaford both sucks AND blows.... 

Well, I could go on and on, but let's just say the amplitude of suckage starts hopping as you pass the "Never Pass A Fault" sign, and just goes to hell and gone from there. It's not just the training area, or the fact that Owen Sound is a good place to piss away two whole hours of your life in, or that the RCR Paradesquare mentality is the only Offical Theocratic School of Thought allowed, it's all those and oh so much more. 

Trust me, you will feel the hairs stand on end as you come up that hill on Range Road, and not even know why... the first time anyway. Just go with it. You'll just have to put in your time there, and look forward to the time when you can train in Pet. Good luck. And oh yeah, better you than me(again) LOL


----------



## Link (9 Sep 2006)

My buddies and I who did training in Meaford actually miss the place.  It was the hardest time of our training (BMQ, *SQ*, DP1).  We did some courses on other bases that weren't up to the standard of Meaford, we heard all of the rumours of it being a hardcore base, and lived and trained through it being a hardcore base.  We loved it for that and appreciated the instructors we had, because they gave us solid training and we are proud to have completed training there, knowing that we endured some of the most rigourous, strenuous and demanding training that Meaford and the Army has to offer.  So to all of those who are scared of Meaford, or don't want to go, you should do a reality check and evaluate why you are in the army, because if you don't want to be pushed to your limit, then find a new career.  

Link


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Sep 2006)

Marauder said:
			
		

> Ahh, the numerous and varied ways Meaford both sucks AND blows....
> 
> Well, I could go on and on, but let's just say the amplitude of suckage starts hopping as you pass the "Never Pass A Fault" sign, and just goes to hell and gone from there. It's not just the training area, or the fact that Owen Sound is a good place to piss away two whole hours of your life in, or that the *RCR Paradesquare mentality is the only Offical Theocratic School of Thought allowed*, it's all those and oh so much more.



So true (the bolded section).  And the wierd thing was last time I was there I could have sworn the Base RSM was PPCLI.  I think the most extreme (and dumb example) of the uniformity/parade square mentality run amok, was when I was there in for Athena Roto 3 predeployment and we were all ordered to wear our field hat everywhere on base, because of all the different headress we had.  I would rather live around the EDP crackheads that surround Moss Park then stay at Meaford for any significant length of time.


----------



## armyrules (9 Sep 2006)

Well boys I love all this "Meaford sucks" "Meaford Blows" it makes me feel a whole lot better since I'll be leaving in about an hour and a half to Meaford for my BMQ and I will keep in mind what someone said about the Poision Ivy  Tkae care guys will try and keep y'all posted when I get the time  

Take Care

Pte. Goyer


----------



## MikeL (9 Sep 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> So true (the bolded section).  And the wierd thing was last time I was there I could have sworn the Base RSM was PPCLI.



CO is a Strat, RSM is from 2VP.


Loved being told I coulden't wear my boots(my chit meant f*ck all there since the RSM didn't like Jungle Boots) an my haircut(high an tight) wasn't allowed on the base either... so I had to go around with a shaved head the whole time I was there.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Sep 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> CO is a Strat, RSM is from 2VP.
> 
> 
> Loved being told I coulden't wear my boots(my chit meant **** all there since the RSM didn't like Jungle Boots) an my haircut(high an tight) wasn't allowed on the base either... so I had to go around with a shaved head the whole time I was there.



I guess the area has absorbed the traits of all the RCRs that have passed through, and now it does not matter what capbadge you wear, the base itself inflicts it will upon you, like a parade obsessed demon of sorts.


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Sep 2006)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> I guess the area has absorbed the traits of all the RCRs that have passed through, and now it does not matter what capbadge you wear, the base itself inflicts it will upon you, like a parade obsessed demon of sorts.



That's funny, all I heard while I was staff there was reminders that it was an 'Armour Corps Camp' from 1942 until the Battle School (now LFCATC) moved there in the 1990s.

Nice to know a only decade of RCR presence can so permeate an area that it can undo a career's worth of institutional indoctrination in an Armour LCol and a PPCLI CWO.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Sep 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Nice to know a only decade of RCR presence can so permeate an area that it can undo a career's worth of institutional indoctrination in an Armour LCol and a PPCLI CWO.



Kinda like carcinogenic oil seeping into the water table. ;D


----------



## Dan Gerous (10 Sep 2006)

The only difference between Meaford and Hell is Hell has consistant weather.


----------



## SIG MITCH (10 Sep 2006)

Two things I will never forget, WARNER HILL AND HOGSBACK ROAD!!!!!


----------



## Amsdell (11 Sep 2006)

Well I'm back from Meaford now, recovered after some time.  Anything that was negative about that base (save for one thing) got offset by the breathtaking scenery.  I ended up stuck there over the long in August working with Range Control and, despite it being hard work based around the hauling of various trees and shrubs to various places and of clearing various ditches of same, I would not give those days back as I got to see the base and the bay and lake from every angle.  The views, the wildlife ...... For someone perpetually stuck inside city limits, it was a welcome break.

That one thing I hated, however, was the food.  Don't get me wrong, its delicious while you're eating it.  But I was sick as a dog for the entire month I was on base.  I bring it up because I didn't think a person can get that sick for that long and in that way.  I tried various ways to get around this issue and to figure out what was causing this terrible ailment and eventually came to understand that it was every egg and potato-based food, which limited my options to ....  Melba toast, which I found conveniently located in one of the animal-shaped cookie jars in the mess.  

But at least I didn't get poison ivy.

Me and a few buddies went up to Owen Sound for the one afternoon we got off.  I can't say I was impressed, it looks run down.  It reminds me of Hamilton.  On the way out I did get to see a bit of Collingwood, however, and liked it a lot.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (11 Sep 2006)

I was posted to Meaford for three years and I actually enjoyed it.  Its a beautiful area.  The school is very high quality.  The soldiers who graduate from there can be proud of what they have done.  The place is strict, but there it is. 

People will laugh, but I prefer Meaford over Petawawa in terms of mounted manouevre.   Pet has better ranges, but Meaford has more variety and you can actually shake a combat team out and move.


----------



## Wolfmann (11 Sep 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> Well I'm back from Meaford now, recovered after some time.  Anything that was negative about that base (save for one thing) got offset by the breathtaking scenery.  I ended up stuck there over the long in August working with Range Control and, despite it being hard work based around the hauling of various trees and shrubs to various places and of clearing various ditches of same, I would not give those days back as I got to see the base and the bay and lake from every angle.  The views, the wildlife ...... For someone perpetually stuck inside city limits, it was a welcome break.



As much as these guys (and myself) bounce on it...Meaford and Area is very very beautiful. The base itself is modern, and well maintained. However, until you've lived there for a while and tried to understand the town and how it's citizens mostly think...well...



> That one thing I hated, however, was the food.  Don't get me wrong, its delicious while you're eating it.  But I was sick as a dog for the entire month I was on base.  I bring it up because I didn't think a person can get that sick for that long and in that way.  I tried various ways to get around this issue and to figure out what was causing this terrible ailment and eventually came to understand that it was every egg and potato-based food, which limited my options to ....  Melba toast, which I found conveniently located in one of the animal-shaped cookie jars in the mess.



For what it's worth, they went to a civilian contract food services provider shortly after 1996. The staff went from most military and well paid civilians, to mostly civilians hardly paid anything - at least for food preparation.



> But at least I didn't get poison ivy.



Good boy. Told you garbage bags work wonders.



> Me and a few buddies went up to Owen Sound for the one afternoon we got off.  I can't say I was impressed, it looks run down.  It reminds me of Hamilton.  On the way out I did get to see a bit of Collingwood, however, and liked it a lot.



Owen  Sound has no major industry and only stays populated because it is an economic hub for the area - there is a lot of development going on there as a result, but you're right. It was once a ship building town, and it is a laker port, but most of the big industries that were supported by or supported the shipping industry have all left, gone under, or large companies have bought their assets and moved them. 

Collingwood is a purely tourist town. The Town of the Blue Mountains (old Collingwood Township) is largely supported by tourism as well. Something that Owen  Sound needs to figure out, but with no set tourism industry it's tough to get going.


----------

